# 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey guys and gals. Im starting this post to share with everyone my experiences and progress on my turbo build. I will be giving updates and pictures along the way. So for starters, here is the car.
































Bumpers are off. I have a complete US R32 rear bumper and tailpipe, and im having the licence plate holes and notch being filled as we speak. Both are being resprayed at my buddys body shop. 
Also new cosmetic stuff: S5 LED projector headlights, Cupra R lip carbon vinyl wrapped along with my factory lip, R32 goodies, and more carbon fiber lol.
I have completely redone my RS's. They are now 16x8 16x9 staggered. 1" front lip 2.5" rear lip and 136 black spike bolts straight from germany. Wrapped in 205/45-16 BFGoodridge G-Force sports.
IF ANYONE is interested in having their trim, or anything Carbon Vinyl wrapped let me know. You can see by my pictures how good it look and there are several colors available. Black, gunmetal, White, Silver, Bronze/brown ETC. And im very reasonable on pricing.
As far at the turbo build here are the plans and parts list:
Precision 6262 Billet Ball Bearing turbo .83 A/R
FSI Front Mount
SPA Turbo Manifold
Tial 38mm wastegate
550cc injectors
Tial Q blow off valve
Bosch 044 fuel pump
This is just sort of a base. Prices could go up or down.
I already have one of EuroJets short runner intake manifolds so the plastic manifold exploding wont be a problem. Plan is to run 12-16psi as a reliable daily driven car. Hopefully somewhere in the range of 325-375whp.
So thats where im at as of now. Stock clutch will be used until its junk, and will be replaced with a lightened single mass flywheel and a high performance clutch. Feel free to leave comments, advise or whatever. Any help is always good 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (Brabbit32)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
watching!!
btw - no gauges? (boost, afr, etc...)


_Modified by ~kInG~ at 1:05 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (~kInG~)*

gauges yes, i forgot those. Probably Boost and AFR on the steering column for now.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (Brabbit32)*

what are you going to do about fueling and software...since as you said, there isn't any. still building it and waiting?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (nothing-leaves-stock)*

ohh another thing...
doing anything for the brakes???
325-350 hp with the stock units seems scary to me!!


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (~kInG~)*

As far as software goes, c2 should be done their 09 turbo software sometime in the next month, and unitronic isnt far behind them. as far as the brakes i cant go to crazy, as i have 16" rims lol. Probably going to go drilled and slotted rotors with ceramic pads. cant fit anything much biger than stock


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

The stock brakes will handle that kind of power off the track. It isn't like they're unsafe. It would take a few 130 to zero stops in a row before you lose braking power. Obviously won't work for a track but the heat won't be an issue outside of competition.
The rabbit will just be that much faster with the light 16" wheels too! I'm not going all out on wheels, ****ty stances, and brakes either. Been there, done that.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (Brabbit32)*

well what I did is upgrade to the GTI rotors and HP pads all around...]
and they fit under the 16" wheels


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (Brabbit32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brabbit32* »_As far as software goes, c2 should be done their 09 turbo software sometime in the next month, 

not sure where you heard that from....


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (nothing-leaves-stock)*

i was told by a fellow 09 dubber


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (Brabbit32)*

i see.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (nothing-leaves-stock)*

and i believe NGP told me that but dont hold me to that.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_ohh another thing...
doing anything for the brakes???
325-350 hp with the stock units seems scary to me!!









x2
As mentioned, the most reasonable upgrade is the GTI/GLI swap.
Also, a good set of performance tires will go a long way for stopping power.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (Brabbit32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brabbit32* »_As far as software goes, c2 should be done their 09 turbo software sometime in the next month, and unitronic isnt far behind them. 

really? i like the sound of that. C2 told me a few months ago that theyd have something done for the 09's in spring of 2010.
good luck with the turbo, youre taking the path i wanted to go, but i changed my mind to supercharging. by the time im done with the build, software will be out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
as for brakes, grab one of the ECS tuning gti brake upgrades, im running x-drilled and slotted and they look great and perform very well. and it was only 300 bucks
great lookin car by the way










_Modified by mk racer at 6:25 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (Brabbit32)*

Looks like your going top dollar, why go head spacer when you can get 8.5 pistons?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (undercoverdubber)*

you may want to talk to C2 on the software......


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (undercoverdubber)*

Im going the head gasket spacer route because i want to see what i can get out of the motor stock internals. Im planning on getting a 2.5l long block and building it over the summer/fall of next year. Like you said 8.5:1 pistons, forged rods, full ferra valvetrain, up the boost to say 25-30psi, new clutch and flywheel, passat 6-speed, axles etc. And even if C2 doesnt have the software done till spring 2010, im in NH and the cars off the road till april anyway. so no worries on the software.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_you may want to talk to C2 on the software......

X2 you already have over $6000 planned and probably will need a couple grand more plus there is "NO SOFTWARE" available. I don't see anyone including C2 saying their software for the 09+ cars will be ready any time soon. why not "WAIT" for the C2 software and buy a complete kit C2 for around $5000 that will net you 325-375 hp?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Good start for sure, Josh. It's been great working with you.
As far as the fuel system, as somebody asked, we'll be developing a full return fuel system for the vehicle and there will be different variations to cater to everyone's wants/need. We feel strongly about doing the return system despite some saying "its not necessary, etc. etc." 630's will be able to support Josh's power goal with ease and leave room for more, if the time comes that he decides to go farther.
As far as software, we always have Unitronic at our fingertips and from NH would only be a short ride. We hope to be working with them on my personal 2.5 build, but for Josh with his 09, it'll like be do-able if a trip is taken up to them.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i see.









yup yup yup


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (stangg172006)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_we'll be developing a full return fuel system for the vehicle and there will be different variations to cater to everyone's wants/need

Oh jeez where were you 2.5 months ago when I started my turbo build and had to build a fuel system from scratch! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_
Oh jeez where were you 2.5 months ago when I started my turbo build and had to build a fuel system from scratch! lol 


We've been here for a while and don't plan on going anywhere


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (Brabbit32)*

goodbye warranty


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (MellowDub)*

^^^^ lol


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (Cherb32)*

As far as im concerned you cant go fast on a warranty lol. and i just did a google map trip to Unitronic in Canada, 4hours 48mins. absolutly a do-able trip. took me twice as long to get to Waterfest this year with traffic







I also find the irony in the 2.5 months ago thing with the fuel system seeing as we have 2.5 motors lol The c2 kit is great im sure, but they are using a log style manifold. Seeing as im going to be shooting for the 500+hp range in the future im definalty going to need a tubular manifold. also the c2 kit comes with a side mount IC which will never handle 500hp. I wanna do this right the first time and the guys at 20squared have been nothing but helpful. I have also ordered a ton of goodies from them cosmetic wise. So worse case scenario is i get the car together, drive to unitronic on stock injectors with NO boost, change the injectors out when i get there and have them custom tune it.


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (Brabbit32)*

cant wait to see it


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (MellowDub)*

i feel like this is just gonna spin tires.
a mean andre has a hard enough time with the gt35R... wanna see how this plays out.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (nvsbandit)*

i have no doubt in my mind that traction is going to be an issue even with the 350ish hp im shooting for. Im allready running BFGoodridge G-Forces and they are sticky as hell. Once there warm i can barely spin them. When we reach the 500hp range im going to have to put some beefy wide tires on the front. But hey when i race some ***** on the highway and i break the tires loose at 80mph im sure hes gunna **** bricks


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (Brabbit32)*

Here is a shot of the engine bay with manifold, catch can, valve cover and fuel rail all installed and running up to par
















The turbo build is going to be delayed a little because i decided to buy a new snowmobile seeing as my ol '97 is just not cutting it in 4' of powder







Im still going to continue to buy parts and keep the thread up to date, im just going to have to stay N/A for this year and turbo next winter








For anyone interested here is the new sled!








2011 Ski-Doo Renegade Backcountry X 800 E-Tec


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow... 
keep it up..!!!
def do that turbo now.
after all, ALL of 09niners might bennefit from the unitronic software...1


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (Brabbit32)*

6057 Billet should be serious on the 2.5L http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Made 563 whp on my 1.8L with room for more.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (3071R-GLI)*

563 thats friggin amazing for a 1.8t. I was told that turbo is good for up to 650hp. Ive been talking to a guy at a local VW shop, hes looking for a 2.5l out of a crashed car so i can build the motor up. This way god forbid anything happens i can throw my stock motor in and still drive it. So the car is probably going to be turbod fully built right off the bat. also on the list of parts will be a Greddy Electronic boost controler so i can switch from low/high boost with the push of a button


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (Brabbit32)*

more pics of those lights?


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Rabbit 2.5l turbo build (racerbunny24)*

the headlights? i can see if i have any other pics hanging around.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

going to be some serious changes to my build, but good changes. SPA manifold, FSI front mount, 3076r or precision 5857 bb. United Motorsport tune, no headgasket spacer. Still shooting for 350whp dd


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nice!! 

now, bring this to life! keep it up to date...


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Edited first post. Gunna be running a Precision 6262 BB billet turbo with a .83a/r. New wheels too ill have pics posted soon


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

New wheels  









And i don't know if you can see it, but i have an AutoPower Roll cage in the car now  









More to come.......


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i never really liked those headlights but they seem to look good on your car and should then with mine since i have the same color. how do you like them and how is the light output at night?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the light do look good. 

nice cage too! now, get some handcuffs and you are golden! lol


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> i never really liked those headlights but they seem to look good on your car and should then with mine since i have the same color. how do you like them and how is the light output at night?


 Light output is great. i put a set of 6000k hids in them and they are awesome! no complaints so fat, other than over 100mph they kinda bounce the light up and down a little, but its purely vibration.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lower it... lol


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Im gunna go lower, had 16's on it before and raised the car before i had the new wheels. Gunna drop it tonight  i can only go 1/2' more in the front before its fully lowered, as in lock rings sitting on the sway bar mounts


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

is ur car sage green? sorry, u prob listed that somewhere but i missed it.lol what size are those wheels 17's? did u get the weld in cage or the bolt-up one?


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Are the pictures black and white? its United grey. Its a bolt in cage. The wheels are 18x8.5 18x9.5 offset 35 front and rear


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

no its just hard to tell the car color because of the angles... it looked either ug or sg.. nice wheels tho :thumbup: is the cage sturdy? im was lookin at that company but i cant find any feedback on autopower.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

bolted in mint, its tricky but doable. gotta remove the front seats. You dont have to remove the back seats, but they have to stay folded forward. i saw that as being pointless and just removed the back seats and made a nice seat delete panel. Also did a battery relocation to the trunk with a braille battery.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

do the mounting brackets share with the front seat mounting points?


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Other stuff ill be ordering/installing over winter: 
Corbeau Seats and Harnesses 
BFI motor and trans mount (when released) 
Clutch and Flywheel 
Carbon Hood (maybe) 
MK6 steering wheel 
Arm rest kit (already purchased) 
and a few other odds and ends. 

My car club is hosting a dyno day this sunday so i will have a baseline for the rabbit. Ill post up the results sunday night/monday morning along with pics/vids of the mighty N/A 2.5 growl


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> do the mounting brackets share with the front seat mounting points?


 no, they mount in what would be the passenger foot wells. gotta drill 3 holes on each side in the front, and 4 holes on each side in the rear.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nice. i have a mk6 scirroco/r20 steering wheel. theyre realy nice


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

sub'd.... i want to do the same thing!


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Brabus wheels look really nice. If I ever switch out my wide ass AMGs I'm going brabus or lorinser. 

I think the headlights would look much nicer joey-modded, or at least with some chrome bulbs instead of those orange ones...my opinion though.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well got on the dyno today! Got some good baseline numbers.

177WHP
158WTQ

Not too shabby for a 2.5 with NO software. And as i stated before and can be seen on the dyno graph, at about 4800rpms the HP starts climb HARD. Went from about [email protected], to [email protected] and continued to pull right to red line. Torque curve also very flat, stays right about 155wtq threw power band. 

With this turbo setup im hoping to DOUBLE my HP output, which shouldnt be a problem


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Video!

View My Video


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

SPA Manifold just arrived! Turbo, WG, BOV, IC etc will be on order soon! PICS!




























Im going to clean up the ports a little as well as gasket match everythings. Im going to be running a v-banded WG so i think ill buy a adapter and just weld the adapter to the manifold. Less things to leak, plus v-band is so much better anyway. CHEERS!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm new to turbos... whats v-band?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> i'm new to turbos... whats v-band?


from the interwebz

"V-band assemblies are the most versatile and reliable way to connect your exhaust components. With V-band assemblies, you achieve the flexibility to install and swap your exhaust parts easily while maintaining the sturdiness and leak-proofing of a welded exhaust."


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

oh.. ok! thanks.

learned.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Vbands are a pain in the dick if you don't have an air ratchet... It gets annoying when you have like 6 to do in your exhaust setup..


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

I got power tools im not worried about the vbands. Im doing a v-band outlet on the hot side of the turbo also for easy of fabrication. Still cant make my mind up tho...... To open dump, or recirculate the wg? Open dump just sounds so nasty, i recently helped my buddy install an open dump wg setup on his 05 WRX and it sounds friggin awesome!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Brabbit32 said:


> I got power tools im not worried about the vbands. Im doing a v-band outlet on the hot side of the turbo also for easy of fabrication. Still cant make my mind up tho...... To open dump, or recirculate the wg? Open dump just sounds so nasty, i recently helped my buddy install an open dump wg setup on his 05 WRX and it sounds friggin awesome!


It's cool and all for the first month or two... Then it just gets annoying... Especially on a daily. My buddy has one on his 400+awhp STI, and it's great now and then... Other than that, it's annoying. I'm happy having mine routed back into the exhaust.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

man that billet 6262 is my dream turbo... definitely interested in seeing where the power hits on the dyno. Honestly if you aren't doing a full motor build that turbo maybe way overkill. I know those 6262s aren't cheap to say the least. None the less if Evos are making 700 out of those I can't wait to see what a 2.5 can do with one.


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

the underside of that casting does not look good.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

So.....Brabbit32 How is the turbo and software thing going?


----------



## olletsocmit (Nov 9, 2010)

great thread. post more pics please.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Jeff Atwood is going to be doing my tuning, he said get the car done and he will have no issue tuning it. As far as the turbo I need to save up a little more cash, as my winter toys have been consuming most of my money lately.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

Brabbit32 said:


> Jeff Atwood is going to be doing my tuning, he said get the car done and he will have no issue tuning it.


 Cool, He said he can do the 09 and up software now?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

He said he'd do my software as well in the coming months (this info is through my installer). I think UM has flashes out for NA 09+, so I don't think writing a file for a turbo will be a huge challenge :thumbup:


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice, Jeff Atwood is a great guy to work with...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> He said he'd do my software as well in the coming months (this info is through my installer). I think UM has flashes out for NA 09+, so I don't think writing a file for a turbo will be a huge challenge :thumbup:


i havent read anywhere that um has 09+ software.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Took off my intake manifold, exhaust manifold, emissions pump and all the other SMOG stuff today. Factory exhaust studs are not going to work, there to short. Also got a IE SAI blockoff plate kit on the way  cleans up the bay very nicely


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Brabbit32 said:


> Took off my intake manifold, exhaust manifold, emissions pump and all the other SMOG stuff today. Factory exhaust studs are not going to work, there to short. Also got a IE SAI blockoff plate kit on the way  cleans up the bay very nicely


for my EJ headers, i bought longer studs, a new gasket and new set of copper nuts... just my .02


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

What are you doing about the code for the sai delete? Gonna have jeff remove it?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

I was told by APT Tuning that UM's softwares deals with the SAI removal code...


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

~kInG~ said:


> I was told by APT Tuning that UM's softwares deals with the SAI removal code...


I need that....


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes i am going to have Jeff delete it. Im actually pulling my ECU out of the car right now to send to Jeff so he can get to work on it for us '09 Guys :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i havent read anywhere that um has 09+ software.


yea you're right, my mistake. I must have been dreaming :screwy:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> Yes i am going to have Jeff delete it. Im actually pulling my ECU out of the car right now to send to Jeff so he can get to work on it for us '09 Guys :thumbup::thumbup:


Oh really?! Haha, i am emailing with him as well and was either going to send him my ECU or drive out there to get tuned. We should maybe collaborate.......we seem to have a similar thing going on here.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

Brabbit32 said:


> Yes i am going to have Jeff delete it. Im actually pulling my ECU out of the car right now to send to Jeff so he can get to work on it for us '09 Guys :thumbup::thumbup:


 Have you actually, personally talked to Jeff Atwood/ Or did some one else say it could be done. There has been a considerable amount of speculation about this. I still haven't seen it posted anywhere by Jeff himself. He is a great programmer, but I would speak directly to him before I went thru all this time and money...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

agreed.

i am not gonna say weather he can or cant do 09s. i am just saying that HE hasnt posted anything here nor on facebook.

i'd suggest CALLING him directly to sort things out, BEFORE you start shipping ECUs to his door.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

darkk said:


> Have you actually, personally talked to Jeff Atwood/ Or did some one else say it could be done. There has been a considerable amount of speculation about this. I still haven't seen it posted anywhere by Jeff himself. He is a great programmer, but I would speak directly to him before I went thru all this time and money...


Yes i have talked to him directly. I have actually met Jeff in person on SEVERAL occasions to talk about the '09 tuning. My ecu is in route via UPS to him as we speak..........

Hate to say it but Vortex has a bunch of people who dont know what there talking about and/or dont know crap. Please keep this stuff out of my build thread thanksss.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

Brabbit32 said:


> Yes i have talked to him directly. I have actually met Jeff in person on SEVERAL occasions to talk about the '09 tuning. My ecu is in route via UPS to him as we speak..........
> 
> Hate to say it but Vortex has a bunch of people who dont know what there talking about and/or dont know crap. Please keep this stuff out of my build thread thanksss.


 I'm not entirely sure what you are complaining about. There are a lot of knowledgeable people here. I just read the entire thread again. No one here gave gave incorrect info or busted your bubble. . Several including myself asked if you spoke directly to Jeff. The reason being, as of right now there is no software yet. Even though there are a lot of people who are interested in your project. You are sure to get some negative reactions anyways. If you are going to post on the Vortex, which is a public forum then I'd suggest you get thicker skin...................:screwy::screwy:


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

It seems like you are getting pretty defensive for no reason. People are being supportive and asking questions, and you seem to be taking it the right way. Any way best of luck with your build...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Maybe Jeff is makin him a custom tune. It's not unheard of....These companies do it all the time.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Turbo is officially ordered and should be here in a week! Precision 6262 .82a/r T3 3" Vband. Inter cooler plans have changed drastically. Im not going to say what, but i have something up my sleeve. I will have the ic ordered next week and will post pics when i have it mounted.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

its not too big for a built motor... since the turbo is rated between 600-700hp, but hes not gonna see boost for a few 1000 rpms. and he'll have to try and restrict power instead of make power so he doesnt blow his stock motor. but yes this turbo is too big for this cars power band. his dyno graph will be 150hp to about 5k then a straight spike to 300-400 hp till 6500rpm when the turbo makes boost.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hate to say it but you guys are WRONG again! Jeff pushed me towards this turbo with the future in mind. Even with a STOCK motor, i will be ALL IN FULL BOOST by 3500-3800rpms with my redline being extended to somewhere around 7200RPMS. the 6262 is not THAT much bigger than the 5557. Originally i was going with the 6057, but with building the motor in my near future the 6262 is a better choice. a 6262 is only slightly larger than a 30r garrett, do some research before you make remarks please.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> Hate to say it but you guys are WRONG again! Jeff pushed me towards this turbo with the future in mind. Even with a STOCK motor, i will be ALL IN FULL BOOST by 3500-3800rpms with my redline being extended to somewhere around 7200RPMS. the 6262 is not THAT much bigger than the 5557. Originally i was going with the 6057, but with building the motor in my near future the 6262 is a better choice. a 6262 is only slightly larger than a 30r garrett, do some research before you make remarks please.


u wont hit boost till late 4k's, unless you got the billet/ball bearing option, than u may hit FULL boost that low. your 6262 is essentially the same size as a gt35. the hta gt35r has more fins and outperforms the 6262. u didnt research your choice. well we shall see when ur motr pukes all over the road when u blow the tires off at 70mph.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hate to tell you, but all the precision turbos are billet. And the difference between the ball bearing and the journal bearing turbo is MAYBE 300rpms difference on spool time.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Brabbit32 said:


> Hate to say it but you guys are WRONG again!


 Who is you guys? I've only seen K.F.S post to that.
Anyways, im interested in seeing the build and how Jeff's tuning is gonna be on a FI application.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> Hate to tell you, but all the precision turbos are billet. And the difference between the ball bearing and the journal bearing turbo is MAYBE 300rpms difference on spool time.


ok. You're completely right.:thumbup: good luck with your build.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Some good news, some semi-bad news. Bad news: Precision said 8-10 days on the turbo before it ships, guess there backed up. This was also last week so technically its been 7 days.

Good news: Just checked tracking on my Intercooler and its out for delivery! 2 days early hell yes!

Pics up once i get it mounted.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Brabbit32 said:


> Some good news, some semi-bad news. Bad news: Precision said 8-10 days on the turbo before it ships, guess there backed up. This was also last week so technically its been 7 days.
> 
> Good news: Just checked tracking on my Intercooler and its out for delivery! 2 days early hell yes!
> 
> Pics up once i get it mounted.


What size IC did you go with?


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Keeping it on the DL for now. I dont think anyone has used this IC on a rabbit before.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

Are you keeping it on the DL because you're afraid it won't work? Afraid someone will make fun of you for it? Or are you just keeping it to yourself because this specific intercooler happens to provide a better advantage to you over everyone else out there?


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

it does give me a little bit of an advantage yes, am i afraid of what people are going to say? no. Its probably the largest core ive seen on a rabbit before. Lets just say the core is 18"x10.5"x3" for now, and its NOT an ebay intercooler.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well i got the manifold installed now. New gasket and nice and tight. I also installed M10x1.25 studs in the manifold turbo flange to make install easier. Picked up a gently used 38mm waste gate for $100 bucks. The WG hole in the SPA manifold is FAR smaller than 38mm's. I used a carbide bit and gasket matched the wg and put a nice taper on the hole so everything flows smoothly. 

Picture of WG bolted up.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Just curious.... what spring is in that wastegate?


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

38mm you mean? i bench tested it today and it has a 7psi spring in it.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Intercooler officially mounted.

I also recently bought a Podi 2 Gauge pod column mount and a Podi Oil pressure gauge. My other gauge will be a PLX, which is a multi-function gauge that can handle up to 4 parameters at once. I didnt want to have a ton of gauges in my car, so this is a way to keep it clean. Ill be running AFR and Boost on the PLX for now, with plenty of room for other parameters! 

Turbo should be here next week, and ill be able to start on the fabrication of the charge pipes, exhaust, and WG dump tube. 

I also ordered a ton of miscellaneous AN fittings, lines, bungs etc. All my silicon couplers, reducers and clamps as well. Until next time.............


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Turbo finally came. Its installed and boy is it a tight fit. I had to disassemble the turbo to get it in, cold side had to be installed from under the car then bolted to the hot side THEN bolted to manifold. I got all my charge pipes fabbed up just gotta weld them up. Only thing left is injectors, fuel pump, and some oil lines and i can start it. Probably gunna start it on the stock injectors to make sure everything is all leak free. Pics!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Do you know how much clearance you have at the bottom of the turbo? I know some of the c2 people were having problems going low because of the clearance and im hoping this isnt the case with this manifold setup


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

My clearance is close as hell with the c2 turbo... like 1/2 an inch (I'm at a hair under 24in FTG). But as little as that area moves, I'm more than confident in tanking it, but I drive the **** out of my car... That'll never happen. I'm curious about the clearance too!


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Im currently sitting 23 3/4" FTG on 18" wheels running 215/35's. Heres the pic


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Thats pretty close. Could you measure the diameter across the intake side of your 6262 please?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

That's better than my clearance. Mine is just a littttttle closer.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

Any updates on the tuning? I know Unitronic has something out for the 09s, but I haven't seen anything for engines with the Eurojet intake manifolds and headers. I have my headers sitting at home just begging to be put on, but I can't because I run way too lean.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

Brabbit32 said:


> Hey guys and gals. Im starting this post to share with everyone my experiences and progress on my turbo build. I will be giving updates.


 I'd be curious as to how much this is costing. Just the software and turbo build itself.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

I talked to Jeff Atwood and he said that hes going to have to come to me to flash the car. I guess the immobilizer in the car wont let him bench flash it. No idea what its going to cost me, don't really care at this point. 

As far as the build here is a list of parts. Granted i have had some sick hookups and have purchased some gently used items to keep the cost down:

Precision 6262 .82a/r $750
SPA turbo manifold $300
Intercooler $400
Tial 38mm Wastegate $100
Tial 50mm BOV $110
Aluminum bends and tube for charge pipes $250ish
Stainless bends and tube for 3" exhaust $$200
Vbands, Couplers, Clamps, gaskets $150
Podi Oil pressure gauge and dual pod $170
VEI Systems Dual Display Gauge boost and AFR $150
Innovate LC-1 wide band controller $160
Hardware and Vacuum hose $80
Oil feed, drain, 02 bungs, and AN fittings $125

Im doing all the welding of the charge pipes and exhaust myself. Im running 3" SS all the way to my 3.5" .:R32 tips, no cat just one aero turbine resonator.

Only things left i havnt purchased:
Fuel Injectors and Fuel Pump $550-$600
Clutch and flywheel $850
BSH motor and trans mount $450

That comes to a grand total of $4845. BUT thats with with Clutch, flywheel AND motor mounts included in the price. so knock $1300 off without those for a total of $3545.


----------



## Capt_Krill (Feb 3, 2008)

I am curious as to what Jeff modified.

Does anyone have contact information so that I could possibly pick his brain? 

-Tony


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

all this on stock motor and compression?


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

i cannot wait to see this thing when its done.
good build man


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

Capt_Krill said:


> I am curious as to what Jeff modified.
> 
> Does anyone have contact information so that I could possibly pick his brain?
> 
> -Tony


 http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/
203-889-0008


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes sir stock motor and compression. Jeff Atwood has assured me that the 2.5 with a SRI and proper tuning can run 15-20psi safely. Something about how the stock plastic manifold is built limits power. Were shooting for the 350hp mark, yes stock internals.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

looking forward to seeing this together
best of luck on the stock motor.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Brabbit32 said:


> Yes sir stock motor and compression. Jeff Atwood has assured me that the 2.5 with a SRI and proper tuning can run 15-20psi safely. Something about how the stock plastic manifold is built limits power. Were shooting for the 350hp mark, yes stock internals.


You can def make 350. Audi4u made like 397 on stock motor but I dunno how safe it would be running that all the time


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

vw's are way over built in my experience and with my vr6, crazy over built sometimes. the vr6 was making 400hp safely on stock internals at 15psi so its no shock to me that VW has done it again. vw always has had good blocks, its the head they finally got right on our 2.5 haha. :heart::heart::heart::heart:

best of luck to ya and i'd trust jeff he's very clever.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

Brabbit32 said:


> Yes sir stock motor and compression. Jeff Atwood has assured me that the 2.5 with a SRI and proper tuning can run 15-20psi safely. Something about how the stock plastic manifold is built limits power. Were shooting for the 350hp mark, yes stock internals.


Hmmm.....there are a lot of C2 kit owners, myself included. That are going to wonder how far you can take a stock motor with the factory plastic intake manifold...opcorn:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no one broke one yet. nor any hints of one popping...fyi.
and 2.5L pistons have shallow ring lands....not like the VR6. so compared together. the vr6 could handle more in theory/design


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah ive heard about the ring landings. Seems to only be a problem with detonation when they let go. Ill be sure to run good fuel with some additives ive found that work in stopping/slowing detonation.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

detonation is a bit issue but also just "too much" boost will be an issue, perfect tuning or not.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

nice progress :beer:


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

lets hope the ring lands on our 20v ain't more of a bottle neck than the rod bolts were on the vr6 then, in the real world. the plastic intake on my vr6 popped at 11psi too :banghead:

What kind of pressure can the ring lands handle? in bars plz, psi is confusing me. we're talking psi at 3" intake? i'm lost on that one. You mentioned they haven't popped on anyone yet, what has the 20v seen so far on stock internals? Are they letting go before the rods and bolts?

fortunately the 20v seems to benefit from a new intake mani unlike the vr6 due to our badass cylinder head eh?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> no one broke one yet. nor any hints of one popping...fyi.
> and 2.5L pistons have shallow ring lands....not like the VR6. so compared together. the vr6 could handle more in theory/design


What are the turbo specs for the turbo itself in C2 stg 2 kit. The AR for both sides? I think that is what I'm looking for? I'm wondering how much boost I can safely go with the stg 2 and stock everything. would I need another software upgrade or could I just turn the boost up a bit? Not to the very edge,but safely...


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I think you should get a head spacer in there to lower compression if you're gonna be running stock internals with that kind of boost. The stock 2.5 pistons were not designed with boost in mind. Even with a great tune, I can see the pistons letting go pretty easily at 15-20 psi. With a head spacer, I still don't think more than 15 psi would be considered safe. BTW that turbo is HUGE and good luck with the awesome build :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The 2.5L has a pretty light, powdered metal rod too. 

At least the engines are cheap :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

guys just leave him alone.lol he knows what hes doin i would suggest i.e rods at least, u arent going to safely make 400 hp and definately not 400whp on the thin oem rods


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> guys just leave him alone.lol he knows what hes doin i would suggest i.e rods at least, u arent going to safely make 400 hp and definately not 400whp on the thin oem rods


and i know u stated 350hp but at those wanted boost levels and that turbo u will make more power than 350. to achieve 350 that turbo will have to be ran at lower boost levels.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

x2 on updates - more interested in the software side of things. what's the holdup with the immoblizer? is it something specific for your app. or all 09s according to dr. Jeff? what are you going to do as a solution?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

from what i know...and i could be wrong. theres 2"immob" in the newer cars...the normal one AND one internal in the ecu, both have to be taken care of. being an APR dealer as well....when we get a newer ecu flash, we have to remove the ecu from the car, open it, ground it, bench flash it then reinstall it...its not the normal plug in the obd2 port and flash anymore. wondering if the 2.5L is the same idea or not. also i believe its a seimans ECU and not bosch anymore. which means the tuner has to have a wholenother setup to work on the ecu, equipment and programing as well as knowledge.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> from what i know...and i could be wrong. theres 2"immob" in the newer cars...the normal one AND one internal in the ecu, both have to be taken care of. being an APR dealer as well....when we get a newer ecu flash, we have to remove the ecu from the car, open it, ground it, bench flash it then reinstall it...its not the normal plug in the obd2 port and flash anymore. wondering if the 2.5L is the same idea or not. also i believe its a seimans ECU and not bosch anymore. which means the tuner has to have a wholenother setup to work on the ecu, equipment and programing as well as knowledge.


i think ur right on both:thumbup: apr in a 2.5 jetta sw had to open, and i believe some of the models have seimans ecu/ecm


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> from what i know...and i could be wrong. theres 2"immob" in the newer cars...the normal one AND one internal in the ecu, both have to be taken care of. being an APR dealer as well....when we get a newer ecu flash, we have to remove the ecu from the car, open it, ground it, bench flash it then reinstall it...its not the normal plug in the obd2 port and flash anymore. wondering if the 2.5L is the same idea or not. also i believe its a seimans ECU and not bosch anymore. which means the tuner has to have a wholenother setup to work on the ecu, equipment and programing as well as knowledge.



cool. so a key-matched immobilizer in the instrument cluster and an immo-4 in the ECU. what about this prevents bench tuning??? I was under the impression that all MK5 rabbit/gti/jetta/gli had two immobilizers - how are the 09s different besides being MAFless and having a new brand of ECU and new "anti-tuning" software?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

for apr...we have to remove the ecu, open it, hook to the a "power up" box thing they gave us. fin 1 of 4 points on the ecu board and hold a wire on it while hooked to the power up box and then you can flash it after...honestly, no idea what the magical box really does, maybe killed it or shorts it out, but after thats done once, you can flash thru the obd2 port if you need upgrades later...so its killed i guess.
i HATE doing them, its a pain and you make no money doing it.:wave::banghead::heart:


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> for apr...we have to remove the ecu, open it, hook to the a "power up" box thing they gave us. fin 1 of 4 points on the ecu board and hold a wire on it while hooked to the power up box and then you can flash it after...honestly, no idea what the magical box really does, maybe killed it or shorts it out, but after thats done once, you can flash thru the obd2 port if you need upgrades later...so its killed i guess.
> i HATE doing them, its a pain and you make no money doing it.:wave::banghead::heart:


Is this what needs to happen on an 09 to take a tune?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

for C2, or UM to do? no idea as they don't know yet.
for APR, yes. we have to do it, it sucks to do. haha


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

IM in opcorn:.
I plan on going turbo by next year myself in my 2.5 about to order a UM SRI to get me started.:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> :wave: Here are mine didnt feel like use my slr so I picked up the coolpix and I think they came ok pretty good.


your turbo is finally rolling??


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

yupp, after dustoff i dropped her off in CT at Jeff Attwoods. Shes in his hands now, and that there's something in the 8000+rpms in the making  2 weeks and i should have her back and boostin like a beast!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> yupp, after dustoff i dropped her off in CT at Jeff Attwoods. Shes in his hands now, and that there's something in the 8000+rpms in the making  2 weeks and i should have her back and boostin like a beast!


ON stock internals..... Damn cant wait to see that:thumbup: BUT hope you dont pop your motor like a zit... Looks good tho. lose the camo, paint the vc the color of your car and polish and clear the im, and your car will look tits my friend :laugh:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

i drove the car to dustoff on STOCK injectors, staring at the boost gauge the whole time keeping it in VACUUM. Jeff is now going to swap out the stock injectors for the 550cc's and tune  The thing sounds like a BEAST!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> i drove the car to dustoff on STOCK injectors, staring at the boost gauge the whole time keeping it in VACUUM. Jeff is now going to swap out the stock injectors for the 550cc's and tune  The thing sounds like a BEAST!


what are your high&low boost pressures? Tho they will change with the bigger injectors.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

high and low? I have a 7psi spring in the wg for now. I still have the stock clutch and need to do motor mounts before i can turn it up. Should still be well over 300hp on 7psi tho.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> where did you buy all the parts for the turbo build? cause i know you got everything for cheap...
> in my head i'm still undecided on either turbo or NA... know the price would surely help.


the manifold i got from dei, the turbo from a friend that is a precision dealer, the wg and BOV i got used for 180 bucks for both. The intercooler i got from ATP, its a garrett 600hp IC. I made the ic piping, exhaust, and wg dump myself.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Brabbit32 said:


> Should still be well over 300hp on 7psi tho.


really? can't wait to see this.:beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> high and low? I have a 7psi spring in the wg for now. I still have the stock clutch and need to do motor mounts before i can turn it up. Should still be well over *300hp on 7psi tho*.


Head spacer?


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

no head spacer. Jeff Attwood has assured me that the 2.5l with a SRI can easily make over 300hp without the spacer.

When i dropped it of his buddy was telling me that they took his girlfriends 07 rabbit to 8500rpms with just a sri, and its making 70hp over stock


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

best of luck.:beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> best of luck.:beer:


lol


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

just so i understand whats up....

-stock motor? stock bottom end etc?
-stock comp ratio?
-SRI
-turbo setup
-2009 mafless car?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

an ECU swap I'm betting.

Why is 7psi on stock internals so bad? I thought you could go up to ~9 safely.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yea. pre-09 and run no maf..its possible.
7psi isn't the problem. over 300 at 7psi might be.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TrillyPop said:


> an *ECU swap *I'm betting.
> 
> Why is 7psi on stock internals so bad? I thought you could go up to ~9 safely.





nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yea. *pre-09 and run no m*af..its possible.
> 7psi isn't the problem. over 300 at 7psi might be.


I know the problem with 300+ at 7psi wg pressure... But what does an ecu swap, or running no maf have to do with anything. Alittle insight on that please :beer: He did use a big ol' turbo so maybe he'll break 300 at 7k+rpm.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

pre 09 2.5l has map and maf. a good tuner can run on one or the other or both....
the 09+ ecu is a wacky one...being a seimans and not a bosche. if you drop a pre-09 in(if possible) you can flash load it and maybe do a tune on map only and forget about the maf...NOT saying thats whats up but thats an ideai had in my head.

and turbo size or not, i think 300 at 7psi on a stock motor is tuff to get, and if it does, it'll be tuff on the motor. not saying it's impossible. but not sure.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> pre 09 2.5l has map and maf. a good tuner can run on one or the other or both....
> the 09+ ecu is a wacky one...being a seimans and not a bosche. *if you drop a pre-09 in(if possible) you can flash load it and maybe do a tune *on map only and forget about the maf...NOT saying thats whats up but thats an ideai had in my head.
> 
> and turbo size or not, i think 300 at 7psi on a stock motor is tuff to get, and if it does, it'll be tuff on the motor. not saying it's impossible. but not sure.



it's happening as we speak


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> pre 09 2.5l has map and maf. a good tuner can run on one or the other or both....
> the 09+ ecu is a wacky one...being a seimans and not a bosche. if you drop a pre-09 in(if possible) you can flash load it and maybe do a tune on map only and forget about the maf...NOT saying thats whats up but thats an ideai had in my head.
> 
> and turbo size or not, i think 300 at 7psi on a stock motor is tuff to get, and if it does, it'll be tuff on the motor. not saying it's impossible. but not sure.


Interesting  So I could go mafless on my '08 and have it tuned on the map alone. If thats the case, It would be nice to just run an intake tube from the turbo without having to integrate the maf


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we have not done it on a turbo setup. but i'm guessing its possible. but personally have no proof for that.
i know one of my personal 2.5L *na* cars is running no maf and its a 2007.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Interesting  So I could go mafless on my '08 and have it tuned on the map alone. If thats the case, It would be nice to just run an intake tube from the turbo without having to integrate the maf


You will need to upgrade to a 3 bar map sensor if you were to do that. Ive already spoken to unitronic about a mafless tune and they werent interested so you would need another tuner to do it


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I guess we shall see. Tho I dont think thats the case as he said Jeff and his budy have the file for 09 in one of the other threads he posted in.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Well I guess we shall see. Tho I dont think thats the case as he said Jeff and his budy have the file for 09 in one of the other threads he posted in.


Apples to oranges. You can't compare a file from an 06-08 to an 09. I would imagine the tuning is so much different. Why do you think it took so long to come out with N/A flashes? I'm sure if you were to get a mafless tune on an 06-08 the stock map sensor isnt going to be able to handle being boosted and it will have to be upgraded especially if you want to make some nice power


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

MattWayMK5 said:


> You will need to upgrade to a 3 bar map sensor if you were to do that. Ive already spoken to unitronic about a mafless tune and they werent interested so you would need another tuner to do it


Unitronic does not want to do anything. So consulting them is a waste of time. No offense.eace: I love my uni flash, but Id def. have UM or Bluewater do it.:beer: Im not FI this rabbit untill I buy my house, let alone maybe not even at all. So maybe something will change or come out by that time.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Unitronic does not want to do anything. So consulting them is a waste of time. No offense.eace:


I found that out the hard way. Currently looking into other options myself


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

MattWayMK5 said:


> Apples to oranges. You can't compare a file from an 06-08 to an 09. I would imagine the tuning is so much different. Why do you think it took so long to come out with N/A flashes? I'm sure if you were to get a mafless tune on an 06-08 the stock map sensor isnt going to be able to handle being boosted and it will have to be upgraded especially if you want to make some nice power


You may have miss understood what I said. eace: The OP was asked who has the capability to tune a 09 seimens ecm for turbo, and he responded" Jeff and his friend"

To the rest of your response, NLS stated that if possible you can drop in pre-09 ecu and flash it and tune on map only, because 09+ ecm's to my understanding have to be opened and are hard to tune . Nobody is comparing 09 to 06-08 tunes :screwy: And it is not confirmed whether a bosche can be used without further modification to harness, but someone is *trying* it as we speak :beer:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

I had to fork out about $500 in harnesses (brand new from VW, so it could be done for much cheaper) to be able to put the bosch in the 09. And it's still a work in progress so I'll keep you guys updated on whether it even works or not


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> *Unitronic does not want to do anything. So consulting them is a waste of time. No offense.eace: I love my uni flash[...] *


just wanted to say, i just got off the phone with unitronic.
and They say that it actually is quite the opposite. the would LOVE to develop for the 2.5 engine.
but right now it makes no sense, since there is no market.

at the moment, they are doing some R&D on the dyno... and well, we just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> just wanted to say, i just got off the phone with unitronic.
> and They say that it actually is quite the opposite. the would LOVE to develop for the 2.5 engine.


They just want you to give them $65,000 first :laugh:

I keed I keed. I understand there's no market. I just think it's funny how much we all had hopes of a uni turbo kit a year ago and there's still no word.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> just wanted to say, i just got off the phone with unitronic.
> and They say that it actually is quite the opposite. the would LOVE to develop for the 2.5 engine.
> but right now it makes no sense, since there is no market.
> 
> at the moment, they are doing some R&D on the dyno... and well, we just have to wait and see what happens.


Well sad to say they must be delusional. They have the skill and rep to be the leading tuner for our motor. I mean good god people are *still* buying Giac and Revo. I love Uni, but im over their crap. As soon as Jeff or BW are free I will be getting the e85 and sri tuned and all, and will not look back. Unfortunately they have become obsolete to me, when they told me they did not want write a bt file for me over the winter.I asked why and the answer I received was they have no interest. As far as no market, I raise this flag to you Uni:bs: I mean sure there arent as many of us as there are fanboy mk4 kids, and sure certain new parts arent selling well, but what do you expect when products are advertised 10 years before they are available, yet even made. Companies need to chill, the market will grow, and what the hell happened to eurojet?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i asked about that too.
they said they have files ready for the bosch 7 ECUs (pre 09)
they just need someone to send them a kit for them to specifically make the tunes (such as they did with the EJ400 with eurojet)

and eurojet had a kit ready to sell, but time is out of their hands, and same thing. no market.

but if anyone wants to buy an EJ kit tomorrow, all you have to do is email em and tell em that, with the money on hand.

guys, you have to understand, that we just got out of a GB in which 10 people signed and 5 paid. thats sad. and well, thats what ej, unitronic and other companies are looking at.

good news is the the new beetle will have the 2.5, same as the new passat, same as the jetta and same as the golf...
so now the engine will be offered in more cars, and maybe more tuners will turn up, so that the market may increase


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TrillyPop said:


> They just want you to give them $65,000 first :laugh:
> 
> I keed I keed. *I understand there's no market. I just think it's funny how much we all had hopes of a uni turbo kit a year ago and there's still no word*.


This is the prime example of why there appears to be no market. They say they have this or that coming out, make threads, we reply and get all excited, wait for over a year, start to doubt, move on to something else, then ~1.5 yrs later the product rolls out, and doesnt sell well right away, and then they claim there is no market. Tho a slew of other parts rolled out earlier or the same time, and we all spent the money saved on that stuff. idk dont get me wrong I support and am happy for what these companies are doing for the motor, I think with a little consistancy the market will be there eace:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

would actually like to point out that i pulled my ecu earlier this year, and the case says BOSCH not simens. just sayin. I have to ditch my stock MAP and hes putting one in from a FSI/TSI 2.0.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> guys, you have to understand, that we just got out of a GB in which 10 people signed and 5 paid. thats sad. and well, thats what ej, unitronic and other companies are looking at.
> 
> good news is the the new beetle will have the 2.5, same as the new passat, same as the jetta and same as the golf...
> so now the engine will be offered in more cars, and maybe more tuners will turn up, so that the market may increase


bsh sold 25-30 engine mounts. Thats alot for it coming out a year later and only being available for a little while. Im actually buying another one plus trans mount next pay check.

Ya that will up the market unfortunately I have a feeling the 2.5 is becoming vw's new 2.0l


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> well it is a very good and very reliable engine.
> 
> i dont see how it is a bad thing


My last thread jacking post.lol sorry op.lol But im not mad or flaming any companies, those were my personal feelings. No its not a bad thing of vw whoring out the motor, just hope a big wig doesnt do something to alter the integrity of the 2.5... thats all. It may lunge me in the direction of another model in the future. If only the mk6 jetta didnt have a beam, id be all over tht sh**.:laugh:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes. Less talk more turbo 2.5L!!!

OP are you going to be trying to mate a pre-09 engine harness to the 2.0L ECM harness? Who's doing this work?


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes stock ecu that came in my '09 rabbit. Jeff Attwood is doing all the work with the help of Innovative motorsports out of Shelton CT.

Stock internals

Big turbo

SRI

8000RPM rev limiter

All you skeptics will just have to wait 2 weeks or so until I get the car back. I should be dynoing some time in May, after I install my clutch, flywheel, and as soon as BSH gets the 2 hole trans mounts done for my car. I might just have to do the bsh motor mount and a bfi trans insert for now. Ill be sure to get some video up once I get the car back. She sounds so purty straight piped  I can't wait to hear the wg open up and listen to the straight dump scream


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

So you're saying your 09 has a bosch ECU? Just wondeirng and trying to clarify this, as I am in the process of doing an ECU swap in my 09, due to it having a siemens.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ok, the 2.5L market in slim to none.

yes we(companies) post up ideas and product ideas. people jump on the threads. BUT its the same 5 people. grey, kevin, brabbit, etc etc etc. thats not enough to make a huge market product. the biggest selling 2.5L product i used/make/sell is our short shifter. WHY? because its cheap, easy to install by a monkey and ALL, yes ALL 2.5L 5speeds can use the same part. 

now, i said that shifter stuff why? because the topic of more money products...good example---cams-there 3 styles already in 5 years. at $50-75,000 a design, you think that 40+ people will buy cams at $2500 a set? no, maybe 2-5. you'd need 40+ people JUST to break even and that JUST the set up and design cost, not testing, instlling advertising etc. and THEN you can make a proffit after that! and that would be for one design not all 3. back in 1995-97 VR6 cams were $2200. new motor, new design, high price....now they are $700? BUT they are ALL the same for over 12 years. thats worth doing. but at 1st no one bought them.

building a new flash load setup for a new design/brand ecu can cost 10's or 1000's to do. it'll be out, just don't know when.

companies need to make money, yes yes we(some of us) do it for the love of these junk german cars (haha) but in the end, we need to make a living as do you guys in your jobs. SO, if a 2.0fsi is the big sell, easier to make power parts, more of them out there, more "tuner kids" buying them...then thats what the company will go for. companies that love a certain car/motor, like the 2.5, or R32- NLS, C2 try to make things for it. but a few of the other guys seem to lean towards the money makers- fsi, tsi, vr6 etc. thats just the game. i'd LOVE to make more things for the 2.5L market. love love looveee too... but money has to be there...or maybe i'll do things for myself, like the mk1 2.5L and the passat turbo awd 

sorry to throw up on this thread....:heart:
carry on guys!


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

i totally agree with you NLS. I dont believe ive bitched one time about the 2.5 market tho? I know a lot of the other 2.5ers have, but NLS is right. The amount of time and money it takes to develop new parts for a new motor is endless. So stop bitching unless your funding the thousands to make it happen. I have been patient with the 2.5 stuff, but this is also why i didnt wait for ej, or nls, or anyone else to make a KIT. I took matters into my own hands and made my own one of a kind, one off turbo setup. Proud to say BUILT not BOUGHT. 

So please get out of my thread with you bitching about the 2.5 aftermarket, this is why i have not updated my thread because of all the stupid BS on the Vortex.

Im not posting any more on this thread until i have dyno sheets to prove to all you non-believers, and i might not even do that.

Hakuna Matata Bitches!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Just know tho. No credit will be given for a 300+ dyno and the motor popping in lets say 5k miles. If this is your dd anyhow...Cant wait :beer:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

why dont you get the fck out of my threads im sick of your shyt. it aint gunna pop you think you know everything. who the fck are you to even talk, youve changed ur mind on turbo stuff more than anyone ive ever known. so GTFO!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

wasn't trying to junk up your thread, just was clearing up a few talkers with facts.

best of luck with the car and hope for the best. keep us updated with good stuff..

cheers-josh


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> why dont you get the fck out of my threads im sick of your shyt. it aint gunna pop you think you know everything. who the fck are you to even talk, youve changed ur mind on turbo stuff more than anyone ive ever known. so GTFO!


LOL :laugh:    And this for you: :banghead:  :bs:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

I know it wasnt directe4d at me, just towards the other RETARDS on this forum.

Splitz come talk to me when you actually have a running turbod rabbit, till then your a joke. Are you like 18 or something and think you know everything about anything? GROW THE FCK UP





nothing-leaves-stock said:


> wasn't trying to junk up your thread, just was clearing up a few talkers with facts.
> 
> best of luck with the car and hope for the best. keep us updated with good stuff..
> 
> cheers-josh


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> I know it wasnt directe4d at me, just towards the other RETARDS on this forum.
> 
> Splitz come talk to me when you actually have a running turbod rabbit, till then your a joke. Are you like 18 or something and think you know everything about anything? GROW THE FCK UP


No im 13. Face on you B*tch!  I know enough to know 300+ hp on stock motor at 7 psi is not good for the 2.5 engine and frankly doesnt even make sense. Youve started this thread years ago, so honestly this really isnt even your thread anymore. 

*I wont post anymore. I hope for your sake it holds up, you make decent power, and have fun with the car, but think about why you are being doubted severely.*


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Have you ever put 7psi into any motor? never mind a rabbit? and seen 300hp on 7psi? I dont think anyone has, so how can you know that its not good for the motor when NO ONE HAS DONE IT!

and i started the thread ONE YEAR AGO. Like i said it takes time to get **** right, and to not rush it.

You dont even have a drivers license yet, and u act your age.

DO THE MATH, oh wait you are still in high school so you probably cant.

90% of the poeple on vortex are immature **** talkers that take their cars to jiffy lube because they cant handle changing their own oil. I cant stand this friggin forum and what it has become. Most of the info people put out there is FALSE, im done with the bull****. GROW UP PEOPLE


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

well that was interesting..can we get back to the turbo build now?


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

bunnyfufu said:


> well that was interesting..can we get back to the turbo build now?


sorry, trying to weed out the idiots.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

Brabbit32 said:


> sorry, trying to weed out the idiots.


well theres plenty of them out there. :beer:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

bunnyfufu said:


> well theres plenty of them out there. :beer:


yes.....yes there is. Also going to add that im more than likely going to be in a booth at H20 with BFI and DEI. Not set in stone but its lookin good


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

And for all you wondering, yes i plan on building the motor. Sooner than later. Piston and rods. You see most people dont have tons of cash at their dispense to just blow 1200 bucks on pistons and rods. especially after they just spent around $4000 bucks on building a turbo setup for their car.

I still need:

Motor/Trans mounts
Clutch/flywheel/diff

Were talking another $2000 in parts right there.

Pistons and rods will have to wait till the winter.

Im also looking for a totaled A3 quattro, i think you all know what that means


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

Brabbit32 said:


> Im also looking for a totaled A3 quattro, i think you all know what that means


 yup....you got plenty of money to spend....


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> You see most people *dont have tons of cash *at their dispense to just blow 1200 bucks on pistons and rods...
> 
> *Im also looking for a totaled A3 quattro, i think you all know what that means *


:screwy: I dont know what that means... I think its :bs:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> No im 13. Face on you B*tch!  I know enough to know 300+ hp on stock motor at 7 psi is not good for the 2.5 engine and frankly doesnt even make sense. Youve started this thread years ago, so honestly this really isnt even your thread anymore.
> 
> *I wont post anymore. I hope for your sake it holds up, you make decent power, and have fun with the car, but think about why you are being doubted severely.*


Do you not follow threw with what you say? you are no longer welcome here


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> Do you not follow threw with what you say? you are no longer welcome here


Well tht is void when I read something that is nonsense. I tried my hardest not to say anything to that post, but come on dude. You cant spend 1200 on internals but your looking for a totalled a3 :facepalm:


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

when your best friend owns a scrap yard and owes you a favor, u dont need money. DICK


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol i leave for 12hours and come back to this bickering. OP im in for updates, :thumbup: im also in the process of a similar build, 09, but going with a headspacer and more like 15psi. Im confident yours wont blow up


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Brabbit - what size IC piping did you end up running if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Jeff also told me that my motor should be FINE on 15psi NO HEAD SPACER. I trust him seeing as hes done more with the 2.5 than anyone else.

As far as intercooler piping its 2.5" from the turbo all the way to the throttle body.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

15psi on stock internals without a headspacer probably wouldn't go over well for too long. Our motors have what, like a 12:1 compression ratio stock. At least I would be worried to do that. Have you ever seen a mazda speed3 with 15psi? lol they blow up all the time. With lower compression though it should be able to go very high, and safely, without the worry of bending rods or anything like that.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

TrillyPop said:


> 15psi on stock internals without a headspacer probably wouldn't go over well for too long. Our motors have what, like a 12:1 compression ratio stock. At least I would be worried to do that. Have you ever seen a mazda speed3 with 15psi? lol they blow up all the time. With lower compression though it should be able to go very high, and safely, without the worry of bending rods or anything like that.


Stock compression is more like 9:1 i believe. Audi4u made 397whp on a completely stock block with 18psi on a GT35R. I wouldn't recommend that tho for every day. I think 7 psi will be more than safe for the OP


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

yupp factory compression is 9.5:1


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmm I guess I'm wrong, looks like it's about 9.5:1. So you definitely could push 12-15psi safely. The headspacer lowers it to 8.5:1 I believe. At only $400 it's a good safety investment for your motor if you plan to up the psi. But OP has a big turbo, probably won't need to go above 10psi before he's going to want to build the motor due to sheer power :beer:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Finally someone that on the same page as me. Im probably going to run 7psi this year, maybe turn it up just for a few dyno pulls to see what she can put down. Then pistons and rods over this winter, bigger injectors, and bigger HP numbers


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

*brabbit*

i just love how everyone comes together to **** on someones build thread, let the guy go through with his build, if you dont like it dont post in here, all of you little f*cks complaining about **** that he is doing to his car. Grow the f*ck up or leave the thread.

Good luck with your build man, hope to see you achieve your hp goal, and i wouldn't worry to much about the engine we've seen it hold 390whp just ask andre.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> Finally someone that on the same page as me. Im probably going to run 7psi this year, maybe turn it up just for a few dyno pulls to see what she can put down. Then pistons and rods over this winter, bigger injectors, and bigger HP numbers


ok. I got you now. I was thinking you were only running 7 untill you got the car back then up it to whatever psi. My apologies eace: thatll hold till winter, Didnt andre sell that car on ebay?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

No sir. It's sitting in his driveway waiting to get some new work done to it


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> Finally someone that on the same page as me. Im probably going to run 7psi this year, maybe turn it up just for a few dyno pulls to see what she can put down. Then pistons and rods over this winter, bigger injectors, and bigger HP numbers


What injectors do you have now - 550cc? And what other fueling components, if any? Going up to 630 eventually?

I'm running with the C2 fuel kit and 550cc injectors - my "team" is confident that this will leave plenttttty of room to bump power without ever being fuel limited.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

MattWayMK5 said:


> No sir. It's sitting in his driveway waiting to get some new work done to it


Was it ever for sale? I remember my dad calling me to see if I knew who owned a gray turbo rabbit that was for sale on ebay? Must have been a different one :thumbup:


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

BOV looks like the tial and I'm gonna assume tial 38mm wg also since he's using the spa manifold


----------



## SQRABBIT (Aug 28, 2008)

TrillyPop said:


> 15psi on stock internals without a headspacer probably wouldn't go over well for too long. Our motors have what, like a 12:1 compression ratio stock. At least I would be worried to do that. Have you ever seen a mazda speed3 with 15psi? lol they blow up all the time. With lower compression though it should be able to go very high, and safely, without the worry of bending rods or anything like that.


The speed3 has a fuel problem from the factory so alot of people blew em up due to lean issues boosting in 6th gear. So I think he's safe.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Bosch EV14 550's for now, along with an in-line walboro 255 fuel pump


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you'll have plenty of fuel with the 550's even when you build it and boost it up.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

ya jeff told me the 550s should be good to 450ish. gunna try and break that with a fully built motor


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Man, you've been taking more crap than I did when I took the plunge on the C2 kit.. 

How's your experience with Jeff been? We didn't get off on the right foot (he pretty much told me to stay away from C2 when I went to make the plunge), but I'm seriously considering talking to him about a higher output tune for my car (don't want to really go over 280-290 FWD, so I'd be happy there). It should be SUPER easy to do for him, especially with a familiar setup. 

I'm just STOKED you got it up, running, and now being tuned! Another one feeling the 2.5 when it's opened up!:beer:

Hell I spend more time enjoying the car/looking for cheap DIY solutions to other problems I've run across with the car than being on here. Just waiting for my yearly bonus next month and I'm taking care of the same things you have to... Clutch/flywheel/mounts/diff. *Yeah, I'm one of those people who haven't paid for my mounts yet, but guess what? I've had that convo with INA, and it's all good. It's not like my set is gonna get up and walk away...*

Sick child > Car build.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Jeff has been great, nothing but good things to say about him and his company.

Yea ive been taking a lot of ****, A LOT. and honestly most of them are people just hating the fact that im going to have a fast rabbit.

Talk to Jeff, hes doing great things with the 2.5 and im sure he would be willing to help you out.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I appreciate it man. :beer:

On a real note: Once you get to floor it through most of the gears ("most" lol) none of the chit chat from people bickering will matter. They're just jelly because they didn't throw down and make it happen for themselves.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

another cool thing....

With the rev limit tweaked up to 8k rpms, 80mph in 2nd, 130 in 3rd


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

oops double post


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Holy ish! You need video of that!


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

there will be plenty of video once i get it back


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

the motor is good to over 8k rpms. jeff has been driving a rabbit to 8400rpms daily.

The turbo? are you kidding? do you know anything about turbos?

the 6262 is good for 750hp, and what does the RPM matter on a turbo? the more RPMS the faster and harder the turbo will spool.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

know what? sorry to have posted on the first place.
and if it matters, yes, i do know about turbos. and engines. and cars. and boats, and airplanes.

i'll edit my posts. not jealous, at all. and congrats on you having what you want in the rabbit


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Brabbit32 said:


> the motor is good to over 8k rpms. jeff has been driving a rabbit to 8400rpms daily.
> 
> The turbo? are you kidding? do you know anything about turbos?
> 
> the 6262 is good for 750hp, and what does the RPM matter on a turbo? the more RPMS the faster and harder the turbo will spool.


8000+ is right on the ragged edge of valve float, with stock springs. There's also not much point doing that with stock cams, peak HP will have been over and out a good ways before there.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> 8000+ is right on the ragged edge of valve float, with stock springs. There's also not much point doing that with stock cams, peak HP will have been over and out a good ways before there.


correct. peak power maybe at 7200?


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

well hes setting the limiter to 8k, prob will shift at 7-7500


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

nothing like a Rabid Rabbit.....or Jetta in my case:laugh:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

So how is everything treating you now? Been just over a month since last post on this, thought I would resurrect a thread.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the owner doesnt like to share much. he'll post when he's ready


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

South Bend Stage 3 Endurance clutch and motor mounts en route........ stay tuned ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Dub A (Feb 19, 2007)

I literally just sat here and read this whole thing.. Power to you man. NLS I Love your MK1 rabbit with the 2.5 I thought about doing it read you in PVW and realized with out the amount of stuff you have access to I would not be able to get it done. As for the 2.5 09 I am impressed to see where this goes. My "warranty" is over anyway for the most part with the stuff I have done. I see reference to Jeff is he with Uni? I would love to get software/ a turbo build out of my MK5 but have seen such bash on the mafless 09's it is great to see someone power through the struggle like I want to. Soon as my MK1 2.0T build is done I want to do the MK5 2.5T bigger better. Would really like to know i more detailed info if at all possible.

Thanks :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

Dub A said:


> I see reference to Jeff is he with Uni? I would love to get software/ a turbo build out of my MK5


Jeff's new abode
http://unitedmotorsport.net/


----------



## Dub A (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome thank you very much.


----------



## VWZaicheek (Jun 21, 2011)

*'09 Rabbit*

I just sat and read the whole thing. I think what you're doing is great. Wish I had the tools and the know how to get things done the way you are. I have experience with engines, but it's on cars that cost 400$ - 1500$... little wary about putting my hands all up in my new '09. I'm excited to see how this works out for you, and there was a WEALTH of information for me learning where to go with my Rabbit. I'm thinking Exhaust and Suspension/Sway Bars/Brakes/Tires/Rims, Cosmetic/Sound, until I can afford to throw down on the turbo setup. I can definitely appreciate having to piece it together, but then.... isn't that the best part? Seeing it come together piece by piece, getting better and better? Best of luck man.


----------



## Whitwabit (Feb 4, 2011)

you inspired me!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Whitwabit said:


> you inspired me!


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


>


Dude seriously, didnt you learn your lesson the first time, STAY THE HELL OUT OF MY POSTINGS


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Soo, whats up with the Rabbit?? Get that thing dyno'd yet?


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

come talk to me when you actually have a turbod rabbit, dick. Its at united motorsports, ECU is giving a pretty good fight


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> come talk to me when you actually have a turbod rabbit, dick. Its at united motorsports, ECU is giving a pretty good fight


Whats going on with the ECU? I hope 09+ dont have the same problem Mk6 gti's have with the ECU going into limp mode over boost levels when BT'd. eace: Im done messing with you man, sorry for the past :wave:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

does anyone knows what that lil golden thing is?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

nipple for a boost line, or what I would use to trigger the wastegate.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

honest question,

will the car be done for h2o?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes. This car will be at H2O.
Driven not trailered.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. This car will be at H2O.
> Driven not trailered.
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


duh duh tsssh  Got that instantly :thumbup:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. This car will be at H2O.
> Driven not trailered.
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


I am very happy to hear this, congrats! Spoke to you on the phone last week - I'm the guy with the car at Further. Will email you soon.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for clearing things up Jeff, don't know if you've read this entire build thread but i've been taking a lot of flak. No one seems to believe anything i say.

Rumor has it, my car will be in a booth at H20 so we can show off Jeff's hard work on flashing my car. And for all the haters that said the car wouldn't run. Can you say first '09 turbo rabbit on the road? i think so.....


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> Thanks for clearing things up Jeff, don't know if you've read this entire build thread but i've been taking a lot of flak. No one seems to believe anything i say.
> 
> Rumor has it, my car will be in a booth at H20 so we can show off Jeff's hard work on flashing my car. And for all the haters that said the car wouldn't run. Can you say first '09 turbo rabbit on the road? i think so.....


Are you worried about the 5 speed holding up?? Or just let it eat itself over time and upgrade to a built 6 speed?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> I have nothing to say to you kfs, your ignorant and im just plain sick of you. do me a favor and just stay out of my postings. K thanks


 Simple legit question, you dont have to act like a baby bitch over everything


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> well, congrats.
> 
> if you could post a lot of pics of how everything is done (engine bay wise) and vids of the car running, i'd highly appreciate it!
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Kind of hard to take pictures when the car is 3 hours away. It'll be at h2o if you want to see it


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

deleted per request of owner.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Brabbit32 said:


> Kind of hard to take pictures when the car is 3 hours away. It'll be at h2o if you want to see it


Did you get a LSD?


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

So your going to go creep on my fb? Maybe I didn't want those pictures on vortex. Do you have any sort of respect for someones wishes? Ill be sure to fix my privacy settings on fb, creep.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


>


Looks good wrinkle coat the valve cover and intake manifold, it'll be money then.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Brabbit32 said:


> kfs please remove pictures, they were STOLEN from my facebook and posted on here without my premission


lets see if he does.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> kfs please remove pictures, they were STOLEN from my facebook and posted on here without my premission


Oooookkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Ddddddddddddoooooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkeeeeeee


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lets see if he does.


Sure I dont have to as they are public domain, uploaded to a public hosting site, for anyone to view, I can however save them to my computer and upload them as mine because they have not been copywrited

But I will remove them :thumbup:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

MODERATOR PLEASE DELETE ENTIRE THREAD. im so sick of all this bs


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, this guy just texted me:



brabbit32 said:


> hope i see you at h2o you wont be such a tuff guy


thanks for an incredible holiday laugh


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lol, this guy just texted me:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for an incredible holiday laugh


ROFL what a troll hard


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

this coming from the 2 people on here who talk about turboing their cars and change their minds every 2 seconds and have no idea what their talking about. Like "whats that brass nipple on the turbo" really kid? really? yeah u deff know turbos. Then you have nothing better to do then to FIND ME on FACEBOOK ya creep and STEAL pictures of MY car and my 100+ hours of fab work, welding, etc so YOU can copy my stuff because your a loser. EXACTLY why i didnt want the pictures up here because of BOTTOM FEEDING SCUM LIKE YOU AND KFS. end rant


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> MODERATOR PLEASE DELETE ENTIRE THREAD. im so sick of all this bs


I will delete them when I get off work, I cant edit posts on my phone, just post eace:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> this coming from the 2 people on here who talk about turboing their cars and change their minds every 2 seconds and have no idea what their talking about. Like "whats that brass nipple on the turbo" really kid? really? yeah u deff know turbos. Then you have nothing better to do then to FIND ME on FACEBOOK ya creep and STEAL pictures of MY car and my 100+ hours of fab work, welding, etc so YOU can copy my stuff because your a loser. EXACTLY why i didnt want the pictures up here because of BOTTOM FEEDING SCUM LIKE YOU AND KFS. end rant


ROFL, your welds are terrible, not something Id brag about my friend, that was some random person asking you about the nipple, and 100+hrs to make charge piping and a dump..... Uhhhh :facepalm:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

And it wasnt your charge piping design... Looks an awfull lot like this design


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Mount intercooler
modify bumper beam
notch washer fluid bottle
change exhaust studs
mount turbo manifold
mount turbo (in 3 pieces because of space restraints)
fab charge pipes with mandrel bends, section welding EACH piece (4 total)
fab inlet pipe (same as above)
remove oil pan and weld in oil return bung
reinstall oil pan
build oil feed and return lines
mount wastegate and fab dump tube
run all vacuum lines
install in-line fuel pump
build 3"ss FULLY CUSTOM exhaust. all mandrel, all ss including welds With R32 tips, 4 02 bungs, flex pipe, and vbands
install gauges


Ya i would say i easily have 100+ hours of work into this car, just this winter alone.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> And it wasnt your charge piping design... Looks an awfull lot like this design


except that 1552's piping is SO much better.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> And it wasnt your charge piping design... Looks an awfull lot like this design


pretty sure i still have my windshield washer bottle installed there cheif


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

*Ya Im out, Im not getting banned cuz of this spoiled brat, who would search out a phone number from a forsale thread to txt and harass another human being, not my kind a people. Good luck with the scooter brah. See you around :thumbdown: Ill be sure to give Jeff props on his work and assure him what a whiney b*tch you are* :wave: bye


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Brabbit32 said:


> pretty sure i still have my windshield washer bottle installed there cheif


he didnt want it. he removed his wipers as well.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> Mount intercooler
> modify bumper beam
> notch washer fluid bottle
> change exhaust studs
> ...


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

actually BRA he gave me his number a long time ago cuz he was asking me about turbo kits for a 2.5. still have the message in my inbox. heres the screen shot from my inbox


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> actually BRA he gave me his number a long time ago cuz he was asking me about turbo kits for a 2.5. still have the message in my inbox. heres the screen shot from my inbox


You dont have to defend yourself to me, I still think lowly of you :thumbup:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> *Ya Im out, Im not getting banned cuz of this spoiled brat, who would search out a phone number from a forsale thread to txt and harass another human being, not my kind a people. Good luck with the scooter brah. See you around :thumbdown: Ill be sure to give Jeff props on his work and assure him what a whiney b*tch you are* :wave: bye


and just for the record, everyone i talk to on here tells me how much of a doucher you are. im not whining. I didnt post those pictures up by choice. its my choice to post up pictures of my own car in my own thread. Not have my **** violated by people who creeped to find my face book and steal my pictures. THATS Fed up. Then have the person who stole the pictures from my fb tell me that hes made 2 copy of them just in case. Like seriously guys grow up.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> and just for the record, everyone i talk to on here tells me how much of a doucher you are. im not whining. I didnt post those pictures up by choice. its my choice to post up pictures of my own car in my own thread. Not have my **** violated by people who creeped to find my face book and steal my pictures. THATS Fed up. Then have the person who stole the pictures from my fb tell me that hes made 2 copy of them just in case. Like seriously guys grow up.


I was a doucher sure, this was a troll account and became my real account, most people know who I am now, and think different, thats up to you hate me if you want, I could care less, but dont be a baby about pics being put of your car, you put them up on your FB, so If I Google search for them they will come up anyways. Sure I gave you flak in the past because again wasnt my real account. I appologized for that time, and tried to move on but no, tuff guy Joshua wants to rage around like a child. You grow up dude


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

bon voyage people im out! just got off the phone with Mr. Jeff Atwood and im picking up my car this weekend  see ya vortex, its been good, but not that good....


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

To your defense I can understand why you're upset because you didn't post up yourself, but why wouldn't you want to post pics of your car on here?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Hope its everything he hoped it would be. I tried to be nice :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

You 2 guys love talking stupid ****, it's hilarious how much effort you put into it. But at the end of the day, his car (minus some cosmetics, which are personal choice anyways) is way more awesome than either of your guys' whips


----------



## MK5_GUY (Aug 17, 2014)

One day I'll do this


----------



## 09VWRabbit2.5 (12 mo ago)

Brabbit32 said:


> Finally someone that on the same page as me. Im probably going to run 7psi this year, maybe turn it up just for a few dyno pulls to see what she can put down. Then pistons and rods over this winter, bigger injectors, and bigger HP numbers


Where did you get the turbo manifold for your 2.5l Rabbit?


----------



## marcscar02 (Feb 2, 2021)

09VWRabbit2.5 said:


> Where did you get the turbo manifold for your 2.5l Rabbit?


There's a few places to get a turbo manifold. SPA has probably the best "budget" manifold, you can also get a tubular manifold from JDL. If you want to go stupid cheap, Bluewater Performance has a log style turbo manifold. I'd browse the classifieds or throw up a WTB post for turbo parts if you're interested in piecing your kit together.


----------

